# Maignan: 2-3 settimane di stop



## admin (23 Settembre 2022)

Secondo Le Parisien Maignan dovrebbe fermarsi 2-3 settimane per il problema al polpaccio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2022)

Notizia terrificante. Empoli - Chelsea - Juve - Chelsea.


----------



## Roger84 (23 Settembre 2022)

Che siano maledette le nazionali per queste partite senza senso!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Settembre 2022)

Senza Maignan addirittura l'Inter ci sarebbe sopra.
Un disastro totale.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo Le Parisien Maignan dovrebbe fermarsi 2-3 settimane per il problema al polpaccio


Ormai la situazione è oltre il comico.


----------



## kYMERA (23 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo Le Parisien Maignan dovrebbe fermarsi 2-3 settimane per il problema al polpaccio


Pazzesco, solo noi perdiamo giocatori a fiumi per colpa delle nazionali.
Maledette.


----------



## bobbylukr (23 Settembre 2022)

Madonna ma che sfiga tutto colpa di quel maledetto di Loris che scommetto non ha nulla...


----------



## sampapot (23 Settembre 2022)

ma siamo maledetti!!!! ....e siamo appena a fine settembre


----------



## Simo98 (23 Settembre 2022)

Ci serve Tatarusanu in versione derby di andata nel 2021


----------



## Raryof (23 Settembre 2022)

Ma se si ritorna in campo tra una decina di giorni dove sarebbe il problema? al limite salta l'Empoli...


----------



## Nomaduk (23 Settembre 2022)

Auguro tutto il male possibile alle nazionali di calcio. Prima le aboliscono meglio è per tutti.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo Le Parisien Maignan dovrebbe fermarsi 2-3 settimane per il problema al polpaccio


Allegri è andato a scuola da lubamba?

Vorrei vedere la juve senza 11 titolari cosa farebbe.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Settembre 2022)

Sticavoli, salta l'Empoli o al peggio l'andata col Chelsea.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma se si ritorna in campo tra una decina di giorni dove sarebbe il problema? al limite salta l'Empoli...


3 settimane sono 21 giorni.

Ma il punto è un altro: non è possibile che per le f0ttute nazionali a rimetterci siano sempre i club.
A maggior ragione per quella [email protected] della nation League.

Ogni volta che c'è una pausa per le nazionali bisogna sempre incrociare le dita e sperare che ritornino tutti integri e in salute.....non è possibile sta cosa.

Quanto le odio.


----------



## Franco (23 Settembre 2022)

Al di là di Maignan, è assurdo una pausa nazionali a un mese dal mondiale.


----------



## Raryof (23 Settembre 2022)

Franco ha scritto:


> Al di là di Maignan, è assurdo una pausa nazionali a un mese dal mondiale.


Onestamente non capisco nemmeno io, assurdo davvero, per una competizione inutile poi.


----------



## Rickrossonero (23 Settembre 2022)

Quindi contro juve e chelsea senza maignan e theo? Ottimo,siamo alle solite.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo Le Parisien Maignan dovrebbe fermarsi 2-3 settimane per il problema al polpaccio




Ritornerà più forte di prima.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Settembre 2022)

Incredibile. Ogni volta la pausa nazionali è una catastrofe.
Ogni volta ci ritroviamo ad affrontare i gobbi in situazioni disperate. Sono anni che aspetto di poterli umiliare. L'unica volta che li abbiamo affrontati al completo è stato uno 0 - 3 in casa loro.


----------



## smallball (23 Settembre 2022)

Che disastro


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2022)

Troppo catastrofismo. Le partite devono ancora essere giocate.


----------



## TheKombo (23 Settembre 2022)

Calma, aspettiamo notizie più precise al ritorno in Italia.....in ogni caso hanno ampiamente frantumato gli zebedei queste "pause nazionali", le concentrassero a fine stagione, i club pagano i giocatori e non possono subire i danni da queste pseudo amichevoli


----------



## Rudi84 (23 Settembre 2022)

Ma ci arriviamo a 11 giocatori sani contro l'empoli ?


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Settembre 2022)

Se theo, Tonali, Mike saltano Chelsea Juve Chelsea la vedo nerissima.
Speriamo qualcuno recuperi per tempo, speriamo. Ma con questi mezzi infortuni di solito da noi si prolungano di almeno 2 settimane sui tempi ipotizzati iniaizalmente.


----------



## ilPresidente (23 Settembre 2022)

Qualcuno sul forum aveva invocato il cambio del secondo portiere, mettendo a budget l’ingaggio di qualcuno di più affidabile: sarebbe bastato vedere l’andamento dell’anno scorso.Magic Mike subisce questiinfortuni.non ci vuole uno scienziato ma solo un po’ di budget in più


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Settembre 2022)

considerando che c'è ancora una settimana di sosta dovrebbe esaltare solo empoli chelsea e juve.. solo..


----------



## Franco (23 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Onestamente non capisco nemmeno io, assurdo davvero, per una competizione inutile poi.



Bisogna fare come la NBA. Dove i club fanno quello che vogliono e le nazionali contano zero. È inaccettabile che la società paghi lo stipendio del giocatore e i suoi servizi siano goduti da un'altra squadra.


----------



## Didaco (23 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo Le Parisien Maignan dovrebbe fermarsi 2-3 settimane per il problema al polpaccio


oidocrop


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Settembre 2022)

Io lo farei giocare pure zoppo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Settembre 2022)

Tra l'altro infortunio stranissimo, visto che non ha dovuto fare una parata ne' contro il Napoli ne' contro l'Austria.


----------



## Mauricio (23 Settembre 2022)

Passino le due partite con il Chelsea, ma davvero vi preoccupate di Empoli e Juve? Di questa Juve?


----------

